# Miami,Fl Nikki 3yr/Sp/F B&T CUTIE!



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

NIKKI - ID#A1084616

My name is NIKKI. 

I am a spayed female, tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Apr 18, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1084616


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She has such a sweet face.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

what a cutie, I love the ear


----------

